# Rotisserie with fire pit



## tupes (Aug 22, 2012)

This is the underside of my coals I used plastic wrap over my base to that i could work on the lights if i had to. Notice the bottles. They were on sale at Big Lots of .40 each..









For tthe base with the lights I used 1 sting of 50 orange and 1 string of 100 red. The board I got from Michael's crafts store it's used as a back board for projects, it's 2 sheets glued together for extra stiffness.









I used 2 cans of great stuff to do the coal effect and 1 can of cheap HD spray paint









The rotisserie I got from the site as JP posted above. http://www.fulcrumsites.com/haunt/html/boneyard_bbq.html


----------



## tupes (Aug 22, 2012)

This is a Rite Aid skeleton just spray painted black for a charred look. I may dress it up more next year.









I used u brackets to hold the wooden dowel when I turn it and a pvc section to keep it from sliding out of the bracket. Also I plan on adding a motor next year with a skeleton on the handle so it look like he's turning it. Im going to add the skeleton this year though.









For size reference the dowel is 1 1/2" and its secured to a 3" wide using a shower curtain hanger secured with screws and then used a 1/2" dowel for the handle.









Overall look with flash.









Overall look without flash.









Please leave feed back thanks. And happy haunting.


----------



## tupes (Aug 22, 2012)

Btw.. The idea for the coals came from http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=98244


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice work Tupes...!!I would love to see your display ...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That last shot is very striking.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Looks fantastic! Now you just need one of your minions out there to crank it and laugh maniacally!


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

this looks great, love the last picture


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I like the idea, and the execution is pretty good.
I kind of thought you'd put something with a bit more meat on it on the spit, and have a skeletal or zombie like creature rotating it. You could use a rotisserie motor to do the actual turning and have the skeleton or zombie hooked up like you would a witch on a cauldron creep, so that while it looks like the skeleton or zombie is turning the spit, it's actually the spit that's moving the skeleton/zombie.
Just thoughts from the cheap seats.
Nice photos!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Looking great.
I tried to make one last year and had issues with the skelly off setting the weight of the spit and it made it roll sloppy. I was told by someone in here (sorry I forgot who), to put the rod through the skelly and then fill with Great Stuff foam . I have done that this year and the skelly is on the rod rock solid and will not slip or slide. 
Also, that is a great job on the coals too.


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

Awesome job! I would have loved to have one of these this year, but it's on my to-do list for next year! :winkin:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Very nice work, looks great!


----------

